# Jerry Stackhouse,



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think i am the only Jerry Stackhouse fan here, how bout Jerry Stackhouse heh?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i have always been a fan since he was on the philly


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I *still* want him gone at the end of the season...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I *still* want him gone at the end of the season...


why?


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Stackhouse has helped about J=Ho is doing good to and Terry!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> why?


we dont call him Blackhole for nothing...


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

blackhole stackhouse whatever how about our win tonight, 2 to go for our first ever title only us could hold shaq to FIVE shots and convert TWO 4-point plays in 1 game
LETS GO MAVS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Umm dude, I'm like the only one who cheers him on and says he's good on this board...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yea seriously, how has he been a blackhole being the 6th man? Contract?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:



> blackhole stackhouse whatever how about our win tonight, 2 to go for our first ever title only us could hold shaq to FIVE shots and convert TWO 4-point plays in 1 game
> LETS GO MAVS!!!!!!!!


stack is a streaky shooter. If he hit his jumper consistantly and drove more than he shot then id want to keep him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't hate the guy. In fact, I think it's great we have him. He just tends to fall in love with that jumper. Of course, if it's falling like last night, why complain?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The good thing is that he doesn't rush anything in the Finals, so it's great to have a proven scorer :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

How's this for a viewpoint:

When he was aquired in the DHarris deal, he was more or less a throw in...but remember, Stack was the only one on the roster who seemed willing to take it to the rack. Remember how we begged Dirk, and begged Finley to take it to the hole? 

That mindset has now seeped into the team, with Avery a final thrust. So, if Stack is shipped off in the offseason, are the Mavs fully entrusted with this focus, or do we need a "refill" on our "prescription"?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Stack has one more year left on his contract, which means his 12th year in the league will be spent with the mavs. He'll be getting $8M next year from Cuban.

How much do you think a 13th year 6th-man could ask for? LOL

Hate to say this, Stackhouse is probably having this type of year (runner-up for 6th man of year) because of Avery Johnson. He was on fire last night, and he kept the crowd, me included, on their feet cheering for 4+ minutes going into half time.

Like the other players, Stack has good games and bad games. He'll get his 25% shooting nights, like the rest of the team, but different players step up on those "off" nights to get a win.

Did anybody notice Terry had a 1-6 (16.6%) night from 3-point line? LOL... Stack stepped up.

Did anybody notice Stack had a 4-11 night in Game 1? Well... JET saved the day.

That's why Dallas is playing in the Finals. DEPTH!

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I *still* want him gone at the end of the season...


I too, still want him out. One good game means nothing. He always takes bad shots no matter what when he can take it to the hole everytime.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Umm dude, I'm like the only one who cheers him on and says he's good on this board...


Wrong, i'm always the one defending him. You guys need to understand that we can't get a better 6th man then him. People say he is not consistent, but he has been more consistent then any player in the Mavericks beside Dirk. JET had some good games but lots of bad games also especially in the Suns series and JHo sucked more then half of the time and always gets in foul trouble.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I know you defend him but I do too, It just seems I'm the only Stack fan here


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I may be changing my mind about Stackhouse...In all the interviews from everyone, it sounds like hes being told to be a blackhole at the times he is being one...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm coming around on him, but I still rather wouldn't have him then have him. I just think he's too streaky, and not willing to try to impact the game in other ways when he's cold. I like Detroit Stack, but he seems to still he think he's that, and he's not. I guess he's learning his role though. If he becomes a bit more unselfish, he'll be great for us.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I too, still want him out. One good game means nothing. He always takes bad shots no matter what when he can take it to the hole everytime.


like last night when he missed dunk after dunk? Or when he had an open layup, goes up, touches the rim, then throws it outside for Dirk to shoot a 3. I HATE when he does that.


----------

